# OIL DRILLING



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2008)

LET ME SAY THIS UP FRONT I am not advocating which side to support, because I support the RVers weather it's TT 5'ER or MH.THE PRICE OF GAS /FUEL HAS GOT TO COME DOWN OR LEVEL OFF. So I ask all of us to call our congressman/woman and ask they support new drilling any place where we can get the best results, but keep in mind the environment. I have call and e-mail mine and ask them to supportnew drilling.I HOPE YOU DO THE SAME. I also willsay I am sorryup front if this offend anyone. I also no this isn't the place to vent,but fuel and gas has got to come down or level off.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Don't be sorry.  It's the truth, we need to drill.  It won't do much right now, but if we don't DRILL HERE, DRILL NOW, we will pay more later.  I can't put anything "green" in my tank and make it run.  Only greenbacks make my diesel run.  

I'm a resident of Florida, but since I'm not there very often, I don't know who my representatives in Congress are.  I won't know until I get my absentee ballot.  Good Sam (Home base) in Pensacola is my mailing address.  

We need to do it all.  Oil shale, coal to liquid, nuclear, wind, alternative fuels, drill offshore and Anwar and solar and new refineries.  It's time to get serious.  Check out my new signature block.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Way to go Hollis.  I leased my land a few months ago.  If they want to drill in my front or back or side yard I don't care.  Let some liberal come telling me they can't drill there and see what happens.  Now that's venting Hollis.  Do any of you remember Eddie Childes, founder and CEO of the Western Oil Company back in the early 80's?  He had the Madder than hell bumper stickers from Denver to Houston.  We need another advocate like him.  Goggle him up and see what he did, particularly for the oil industry. Whew!!!!I feel better.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

DL you can go online at Florida State Congressman's or Representative OR maybe Florida Government and look them up.


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

A lot of folks can't understand how we came to have an oil shortage here in our country.  Well, there's a very simple answer.. Nobody bothered to check the oil.  We just didn't know we were getting low.  The reason for that is purely geographical.  Our oil is located in Alaska, California, Coastal Florida, Coastal Louisiana, Kansas, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania and Texas.  OUR DIPSTICKS ARE LOCATED IN WASHINGTON D.C. !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   ,, i liked that ,, and it's the truth ,, and congress is the rag to wipe them off with  :approve:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Let me ask you all one big question.  Who in the heck and where are we going to get this oil refined if we drill off the coast when we have over 100 wells sitting in Utah, Colorado, Texas, Oklahoma, Alaska and othe places that are capped waiting for some place to pump the oil to be refined.  And there is 100 years of oil in those capped wells and they said on news tonight maybe 20 years off the coast.  Now someone please please please explain to me why we need to drill more off the coasts.  And also by the way we continue to drill and cap in Utah, Colorado, Oklahoma, Texas and other places.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

I have heard that ALL THE OIL from the Alaska pipeline is shipped to Japan for refining.  THEN WE BUY IT BACK.  Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

i have ,, but i thought it was china ,, but then agian ,, we are shipping OUR oil to them ,, and then paying THEIR prices for it ,,, now come on ,, but i seen where the big state of the art NEW refinery ,, that was up before congress ,, got shot down ,, ok who wnats to invest in a refinery ,, i got the land ,, all those in favor ,, say I    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :angry:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

hey Scooter that was great, the wife is going copy it and put in her words and send it to several talk show host and maybe out to our congressmans and womans She just loved the dipstrick part :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## big bilko (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

We are worse off in Australia. we have huge stores of natural gas that we sell to the Japanese for 4cents a litre yet we pay 70 cents at the pump.  Who won the war?  Diesel is $1.80 a litre (not gallon) and unleaded is $1.65.We have ample stocks so why the fuel shortage driving up the price.? It must be the revenue that the government gets from the excise which their take is much higher as the price gets higher.P.S our dipsticks are in Canberra but they are to thick to be useful. :shy:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Well one idea would be to build a new refinery or two about the same time we start drilling.  I'm sure if all the rules, regulations and red tape were removed we could probably build a refinery or two.


----------



## tinkerer (Jun 19, 2008)

RE: OIL DRILLING

I read a report from the Drudge report that Al Gore's electricity at his residence increased by 10% despite the promises from him that they were going to implement energy conservation in his house. In other words do as I say not as I do.  :question:


----------



## utmtman (Jun 19, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Well we ship oil from Utah, Colorado and Wyoming to Canada for processing than buy it back.   Just as well drill and ship it to other countries so we can keep paying the same price we pay now.  Why try to save money but being smart?   Thats not the way the US does things.
Utah and South Dakota supposedly are building refineries now but it will be 5 years before they are up and running.  Takes less than a month to drill a well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

well i can say this ,, if all on here will pitch in ,, i will build a refinery on my land and it will go to us ,, no matter what the other options are ,, i'll call it the rvusa refinery ,, and we get all the proceeds    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Now let them there congress people try and mess with a gun toating ,, hunting kind of a Tennesseean       :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

WHAT WAS THE SONG THAT HANK WILLIAMS WROTE AND SUNG-=--- YEA A COUNTRY BOY CAN SURVIVE---- OH BOY now we wrote up the sleeping giant, and he carries a gun to. I bet he killed a rabbit when he was 3 :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Hollis I think it was his big toe he shot off.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 20, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Wow, havin some fun now    
Thanks Hollis.


----------



## utmtman (Jun 20, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

Heck I got five dollars I can throw in but the man in Utah said its going to cost him a billion dollars to build the refinery there and he is flipping the bill out of his own pocket.  He told congress to bite the bullet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Re: OIL DRILLING

well i got about 20 bucks to throw into our rvusa rifnery ,, now i got a tax break i am setting up a big business venture ,, ok now who else  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

